# My cramped shop



## Doghouse (Oct 22, 2004)

Here is my cramped shop.  It is just a 2 car garage, but I get my work done.

*Image Insert:*




 84.58KB


----------



## Doghouse (Oct 22, 2004)

I usualy work on the left and JudyB on the Right.  (Notice that she gets the smaller lathe, but the better tools.[] )

I don't remember who said it on another board but the quote sticks...

Always dust off clothes.  She who cleans the house approves the budget.


----------



## Scott (Oct 22, 2004)

Doghouse!  What a nice setup!  And everything is so . . . put away!   ;-)

I need to do some rearranging in my shop.  I like the positioning of your two lathes.  I may try an arrangement like that.

Nice shop!

Scott.


----------



## Mudder (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Doghouse_
> <br />Here is my cramped shop.  It is just a 2 car garage, but I get my work done.



Cramped?

My shop is 12' x 25' and I have 2 benches, a Delta contractor saw with 30" table and unifence, bandsaw, 3 lathes, and a bunch of handtools. It's so cramped right now I would be ashamed to show a picture of it.
You have a nice shop, be proud of it.


Mudder


----------



## Doghouse (Oct 22, 2004)

The bandsaw is out of the picture on the left, and the contractors saw is in the center.  One of the benifits of having your wife working in the shop with you, is the white tornado that randomly (and wonderfully) appears.  If she has a bad day on the lathe, she will have a cleaning fit.  I have to say I love that woman!


----------



## Efletche (Oct 22, 2004)

I have a three car garage and I can't even get my car in it bacause of all my tools and wood! How do you store your wood and pen blanks?


----------



## Doghouse (Oct 22, 2004)

<b>Image Insert:</b><br />

<br /> 75.31&nbsp;KB

Storage?... Well I keep my wood in a 10 X 14 shed I built.  I will try to get a picture of the inside.  Currently I have room only for about another 200-300 bft on the inside.  My logs I store on the outside.  This picture is a little old, I have cleaned up around it since.


----------



## melogic (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice shop Doghouse. I like the way your lathes are laid out as well. I know what you mean about the wife having a bad day on the lathe. My wife does the same thing. That's how I was able to take a picture on this day.


----------



## pen-turners (Oct 23, 2004)

I'de post photos of my shop but I'm afraid some of you old-timers might keel over from laughing too hard.......  Let's just say I don't need a dust collector because there is no room left for air!!!!!

chris


----------



## Tom McMillan (Oct 23, 2004)

Ah, come on Chris.  Don't think you could get any smaller than my shop---I'm considering doing a photo, but, will have to clean it up a bit first.  Mines so small ya can't turn around---ya have to back out


----------



## Fred in NC (Oct 23, 2004)

Nice shop, Doghouse!  Lots of room compared to mine.


----------

